# Japanese Garden Bench



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

*In progress: base*

So here are some progress picks of the bench seat and sides. It is all joined with mortise and loose tenons cut with the mortise pal (see my write up in Reviews)

http://www.newcalshop.com/Gallery%20Pages/Outdoor.htm


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

newTim said:


> *In progress: base*
> 
> So here are some progress picks of the bench seat and sides. It is all joined with mortise and loose tenons cut with the mortise pal (see my write up in Reviews)
> 
> http://www.newcalshop.com/Gallery%20Pages/Outdoor.htm


The images don't work.


----------



## boyneskibum (Nov 24, 2008)

newTim said:


> *In progress: base*
> 
> So here are some progress picks of the bench seat and sides. It is all joined with mortise and loose tenons cut with the mortise pal (see my write up in Reviews)
> 
> http://www.newcalshop.com/Gallery%20Pages/Outdoor.htm


I think this was the link that should've been posted http://www.newcalshop.com/Gallery%20Pages/Outdoor.htm


----------



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

newTim said:


> *In progress: base*
> 
> So here are some progress picks of the bench seat and sides. It is all joined with mortise and loose tenons cut with the mortise pal (see my write up in Reviews)
> 
> http://www.newcalshop.com/Gallery%20Pages/Outdoor.htm


Thanks… I just fixed it. I need to learn how to insert pictures to the blog.


----------



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

*Pal-ing Around*

I love a plan when it comes together!

So when is woodworking fun? When you can steadily progress through the various steps with ease and accuracy. Yesterday I had a lot of fun cutting mortises with the Mortise Pal. If you've seen my review you know I'm a fan and my experience yesterday really confirmed my view.



I watched Charles Neil's demonstration of Jessem's Zip Slot Mortise Mill and although I haven't used that tool, based on the video I've got to say I don't get it. I'd much rather have the Mortise Pal. It appears to have many more setup options and can handle larger pieces. It looks like a lot of money for little functionality especially when compared to the Mortise Pal.



I was able to cut parallel mortises in matching pieces with dead-on accuracy. Whether in the middle of a leg or the top of a post, it was very easy and repeatable.



In a situation where I had two pieces of different thicknesses and I wanted one side (plane) of each to be flush, I just made sure to register the jig on the same face of each. As I said in my review it is the same as lining up a biscuit joiner.



Check out my next blog entry for progress photos and a dry fit of the base.


----------



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

*Dry Fit the Bench: Mortise Results*

I downloaded the plans for this project from Fine Woodworking and purchased the full-size templates, although I see now that wasn't necessary. All in all, I think this is a pretty cool and fun project. With the right tools - and isn't that always the case - it is pretty easy. I'd say maybe intermediate. I was looking for a deck or garden bench design and this really popped off the page. Since I'm pretty tall and have pretty far to fall I don't like low benches, so I raised the seat to about 20". So far in this project I have advanced my knowledge of angles and mortises… lots of mortises. All the joints are perfectly aligned and I'm looking forward to building the backrest.


----------



## UVA (Jan 24, 2009)

newTim said:


> *Dry Fit the Bench: Mortise Results*
> 
> I downloaded the plans for this project from Fine Woodworking and purchased the full-size templates, although I see now that wasn't necessary. All in all, I think this is a pretty cool and fun project. With the right tools - and isn't that always the case - it is pretty easy. I'd say maybe intermediate. I was looking for a deck or garden bench design and this really popped off the page. Since I'm pretty tall and have pretty far to fall I don't like low benches, so I raised the seat to about 20". So far in this project I have advanced my knowledge of angles and mortises… lots of mortises. All the joints are perfectly aligned and I'm looking forward to building the backrest.


Very nice design and nice work! Will you draw bore the mortise and tenon joints? With large joints like this, draw boring will really help to tighten the joints and keep them tight even if the glue loosens up over time. I did this using 3/8" oak dowels on the base of a Holtzapffel work bench and I was really impressed with the result. Chis Schwarz has a nice writeup on draw boring in Woodworking Magazine.


----------



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

newTim said:


> *Dry Fit the Bench: Mortise Results*
> 
> I downloaded the plans for this project from Fine Woodworking and purchased the full-size templates, although I see now that wasn't necessary. All in all, I think this is a pretty cool and fun project. With the right tools - and isn't that always the case - it is pretty easy. I'd say maybe intermediate. I was looking for a deck or garden bench design and this really popped off the page. Since I'm pretty tall and have pretty far to fall I don't like low benches, so I raised the seat to about 20". So far in this project I have advanced my knowledge of angles and mortises… lots of mortises. All the joints are perfectly aligned and I'm looking forward to building the backrest.


UVA, Thanks… not my design. Got it from FW. I tried to find the article on draw boring but could not. Do you have a link?


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

newTim said:


> *Dry Fit the Bench: Mortise Results*
> 
> I downloaded the plans for this project from Fine Woodworking and purchased the full-size templates, although I see now that wasn't necessary. All in all, I think this is a pretty cool and fun project. With the right tools - and isn't that always the case - it is pretty easy. I'd say maybe intermediate. I was looking for a deck or garden bench design and this really popped off the page. Since I'm pretty tall and have pretty far to fall I don't like low benches, so I raised the seat to about 20". So far in this project I have advanced my knowledge of angles and mortises… lots of mortises. All the joints are perfectly aligned and I'm looking forward to building the backrest.


I like the yellow project wood sorter/holder.
When mine is not being used for something like that my friends refer to it as "stadium seating"

I really like your Japanese bench. I think it is a good alternative to the European Garden bench. I spent a good amount of time in the Far East and enjoy the style.

Reading your blog backwards so I haven't found out about the mortise pal

Lee


----------



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

newTim said:


> *Dry Fit the Bench: Mortise Results*
> 
> I downloaded the plans for this project from Fine Woodworking and purchased the full-size templates, although I see now that wasn't necessary. All in all, I think this is a pretty cool and fun project. With the right tools - and isn't that always the case - it is pretty easy. I'd say maybe intermediate. I was looking for a deck or garden bench design and this really popped off the page. Since I'm pretty tall and have pretty far to fall I don't like low benches, so I raised the seat to about 20". So far in this project I have advanced my knowledge of angles and mortises… lots of mortises. All the joints are perfectly aligned and I'm looking forward to building the backrest.


Thanks all… Sawdust 2, the yellow rack is actually a small scaffold I got a few years back from Home Depot for another purpose. I works well as a lumber/project rack. It is easy to roll and has four locking wheels. I folds up and stores easily so I can keep it out of my garage/shop.


----------



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

newTim said:


> *Dry Fit the Bench: Mortise Results*
> 
> I downloaded the plans for this project from Fine Woodworking and purchased the full-size templates, although I see now that wasn't necessary. All in all, I think this is a pretty cool and fun project. With the right tools - and isn't that always the case - it is pretty easy. I'd say maybe intermediate. I was looking for a deck or garden bench design and this really popped off the page. Since I'm pretty tall and have pretty far to fall I don't like low benches, so I raised the seat to about 20". So far in this project I have advanced my knowledge of angles and mortises… lots of mortises. All the joints are perfectly aligned and I'm looking forward to building the backrest.


Sawdust2, re the Mortise Pal. You can also see the review I posted on LJs. It really works great.


----------



## bvdon (Feb 22, 2010)

newTim said:


> *Dry Fit the Bench: Mortise Results*
> 
> I downloaded the plans for this project from Fine Woodworking and purchased the full-size templates, although I see now that wasn't necessary. All in all, I think this is a pretty cool and fun project. With the right tools - and isn't that always the case - it is pretty easy. I'd say maybe intermediate. I was looking for a deck or garden bench design and this really popped off the page. Since I'm pretty tall and have pretty far to fall I don't like low benches, so I raised the seat to about 20". So far in this project I have advanced my knowledge of angles and mortises… lots of mortises. All the joints are perfectly aligned and I'm looking forward to building the backrest.


Nice job! Check my projects-recently completed a Japanese Timber Bench.


----------



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

*Back Splats: More Mortise Pal*

Got some time out in the shop, next step was to cut, fit, and join the back splats. Once again the Mortise Pal worked exceptionally well producing very tight and accurate fit.



Here's the breakdown of the center splat assembly.


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

newTim said:


> *Back Splats: More Mortise Pal*
> 
> Got some time out in the shop, next step was to cut, fit, and join the back splats. Once again the Mortise Pal worked exceptionally well producing very tight and accurate fit.
> 
> ...


Tim
I'm reading this Blog series for the first time, and I'm dying to find out how it worked out.

If you are finished, please post some pics.


----------



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

*Finishing Up*

By popular demand.  So here's the finished project with the first coat of stain. I made some modifications to the original plans one of which is the seat height. At 6'5" it is perfect for me, but about an 1" too tall for my wife who's about 5'8". The bench is very sturdy and relatively light weight since it is made out of redwood. I imagine it would be much heavier if I had used oak. Like I said before, this was a fun project and not too difficult, especially with the mortising jig.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

newTim said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> By popular demand.  So here's the finished project with the first coat of stain. I made some modifications to the original plans one of which is the seat height. At 6'5" it is perfect for me, but about an 1" too tall for my wife who's about 5'8". The bench is very sturdy and relatively light weight since it is made out of redwood. I imagine it would be much heavier if I had used oak. Like I said before, this was a fun project and not too difficult, especially with the mortising jig.


Beautifil bench! Congatulations!


----------



## Al_PG (Jan 29, 2009)

newTim said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> By popular demand.  So here's the finished project with the first coat of stain. I made some modifications to the original plans one of which is the seat height. At 6'5" it is perfect for me, but about an 1" too tall for my wife who's about 5'8". The bench is very sturdy and relatively light weight since it is made out of redwood. I imagine it would be much heavier if I had used oak. Like I said before, this was a fun project and not too difficult, especially with the mortising jig.


Nice, I really like that design.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

newTim said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> By popular demand.  So here's the finished project with the first coat of stain. I made some modifications to the original plans one of which is the seat height. At 6'5" it is perfect for me, but about an 1" too tall for my wife who's about 5'8". The bench is very sturdy and relatively light weight since it is made out of redwood. I imagine it would be much heavier if I had used oak. Like I said before, this was a fun project and not too difficult, especially with the mortising jig.


That turned out fantastic! Someone looks quite proud of their project - yeah, I would too!


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

newTim said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> By popular demand.  So here's the finished project with the first coat of stain. I made some modifications to the original plans one of which is the seat height. At 6'5" it is perfect for me, but about an 1" too tall for my wife who's about 5'8". The bench is very sturdy and relatively light weight since it is made out of redwood. I imagine it would be much heavier if I had used oak. Like I said before, this was a fun project and not too difficult, especially with the mortising jig.


Real nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------

